# Home Theater movies played from a PC, what do you use?



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm wanting to hook up my (PC) computer to play movies from my hard drive to anywhere in my house and I want to send this in HDMI format 1080p so the sound will also be included.

Whats the best way to do this?

What are you using? 

I have the PC and it has a HDMI output on the video card I have about 10 movies on a 2TB hard drive


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Mostly for playing movies from a hard-drive such as my home media server I use VLC Media Player. When playing from a disk, if it doesn't work in VLC I use PowerDVD HD.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I use my X-Box 360 currently, it's a little bumpy on some movies but plays perfectly on others. I'm hoping when I upgrade my router it will improve. Right now I'm using the DR-615 which is not the fastest router by any means.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Well first off, it depends how you will receive those movies at locations around your house. You could set up a server and use media players to wireless get programs around the house. You could use little htpc boxes. There are several options. I think I would set up either a windows network or a freenas server. Either way you need something to receive the programs at other tv's. What do you plan to use?


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

vann_d said:


> Well first off, it depends how you will receive those movies at locations around your house. You could set up a server and use media players to wireless get programs around the house. You could use little htpc boxes. There are several options. I think I would set up either a windows network or a freenas server. Either way you need something to receive the programs at other tv's. What do you plan to use?



I want to be able to play movies at 3 different locations in the house from my PC. Its new construction so nows the time to do this.

I would like having HDMI in each location, and a way to play the movies out of the PC

I have a keyboard that has a 100ft range I want to be able to access windows 7 and play from hard drive like that.

I'm thinking of a HDMI 4 x 4 matrix then using HDMI extenders to get the HDMI signal to each room 

The movies are downloaded from usenet and stored on hard drive, AVI,MKV etc.

Then I might be able to access it all thru the network, I'm not clear on how to do this. This is a new area for me I'm not sure what I can do.



Read more: I want to show movies from my computer - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm going to use a device called the Boxee Box, it will be connected to the home network and can access many movie formats right from my home computers spare hard drive


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Another option to look at for free would be XBMC. It will pull your media from your network drives and handles pretty much whatever you throw at it, but the Boxee Box looks cool too! Good luck! :T


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

If your in the new construction phase - heres what I suggest -

from you computer location run at least 4 CAT5 or CAT6 to each HDTV location....Long HDMI cables are available but are impractical IMO for 2 reasons
1. if one or any should break at either end your hosed....
2 Signal amplification is mandatory beyond 50 ft

1 of these CAT5 will be available for internet to your HDTV
1 will be used in the HDMI Extender I recommend below
2 are for optional / future use 

In my residential installations I use this HDMI extender solution and they are pricey but work flawlessly with no dropouts or artifacts and with any resolution.. They also carry an IR signal in either direction...This could be used to say have an IR receiver at your HDTV sending signals to your HTPC / Cable box / AVR etc....
OR if your using an RF remote system it will like wise control your TV with an emmiter...

http://www.zuummedia.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=HE1BIR

As far as having 3 zones of HDMI your going to basically split the HDMI signal with this unit which is 1 HDMI IN and 4 OUTPUT (one for future use in your case)

http://www.zuummedia.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SP1X4\

Personally I dont recommend devices at the TV location even if they are small - its just hard to get to if you ever have a problem with it and SOURCES belong at the head end of your system like the cable box / PC so you can have a AVR switch audio and video sources.... the HDMI out from your AVR is the INPUT of your 1x4 HDMI ditribution
Now controlling your PC from each zone is going to require an RF remote system. Frankly I dont see a keyboard controlling your PC from the 3 rooms simply because that signal is going to have to pass through walls and even my Logitech Bluetooth kb has limited range in this regard (obviously the claims are exaggerated by the manufacturer) I recommend URC simply because its very reliable and extremely versatile in the number of devices it can control and can be set to control multiple rooms as well.. so you could have 1 URC 880 to control all 3 rooms. The only drawback is that they are only available through and programmable by a URC dealer....

As for software MEDIA players for PC , I recently switched over to JRIVER Media Center and the new version is OUTSTANDING ! It does EVERYTHING ! Including the most extensive audio and video tweaks of any media player out there and Ive used most of them... AND Im now using IZOTOPE OZONE 5 for VST plug-in :clap:

Obviously my recommendations go farther than just sending HDMI to 3 zones so I hope any of this has been helpful.... At a minimum do run at least 4 CAT5 to each TV - this will give you the option to make almost any signal upgrades or changes in the future...In fact alot of my high end installs I send 2 RG6 along with 4 CAT6 in case they want off air tv channels....lddude:


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

For my keyboard,I'm using this it has 100ft range http://www.wireless-computing.com/products/wireless-keyboard-mouse-RF410 The biggest problem I'm having right now is finding an HDMI extender that will work with the output of my video card on my PC. I might be looking for a different brand of video card or type, I have a 6850 this is it here http://powercolor.com/us/products_features.asp?id=358

I have tried 3 with no results yet, one was $150.00 from Micro Center, the other two were under $20.00 from e-bay. 

Your right about 4 cat5's in each room, I was going to run 3, but you have changed my mind about that, 4 it will be


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I understand all too well the number of subpar HDMI Extenders on the market...they are a dime a dozen ...Unfortunately it's one of those corners that cant be cut :rubeyes: Thats why I highly recommend the ZUUM HE1BIR . I have installed at least 100 of these and only 1 had a slight problem- a bad power supply block... Other than that they have been rock solid though they are not cheap. I would rather have the expense vs the headaches.... You may have to contact a local AV dealer to obtain them but they are worth every penny... 

One thing I didnt suggest earlier were these flat electrical extension cords for behind your TVs...so your cords wont get smashed... There are a 6ft version but I couldnt find the link

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202529021/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=Indoor+Extension+Cord+for+Tight+Spaces&storeId=10051#.UJMbdsXA-So


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

PS REMINDER

Now that Im working for myself I do enforce one recommendation to all my new clients and HIGHLY advise any new installs ...

Any equipment that I install whether it is supplied by me or them WILL be connected to an approved surge protection device - this DOES NOT include any $5 power strips from Wally Mart

I just finished an install in June of a house that got hit - He lost over $4000 worth of equipment _even though_ he had an APC surge filtration unit in his HT rack - the original installers failed to route the coaxial feed from the DIRECTV dish through the surge unit - though the electrical plug was conncted , the DTV box and every peice of HDMI eqiupment in the rack was ruined .....the 60 in plasma in his MBR was also ruined in similar fashion ....

I also notice you live in downtown lightning country lddude:


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> PS REMINDER
> 
> Now that Im working for myself I do enforce one recommendation to all my new clients and HIGHLY advise any new installs ...
> 
> ...



I have all of my computer equipment plugged into a APC and a power surge protector after the APC in both cases. All coax cables too thru surge protector

And all of my home theater and receiver plugged into a APC as well

Thanks for sharing the story


----------



## westom (May 5, 2012)

RTS100x5 said:


> I just finished an install in June of a house that got hit - He lost over $4000 worth of equipment _even though_ he had an APC surge filtration unit in his HT rack


 Any protector that claims to filter, stop, or absorb a surge is ineffective. Any valid recommendation comes with spec numbers. Then one learns a Wal-Mart protector at $10 is equivalent to Belkin or APC protectors costing many times more. Don't assume. Go view spec numbers.

Protection means you know where destructive energy dissipates. Most protectors recommended for inside must avoid that dicussion. Destructive surges are typically hundreds of thousands of joules. How many joules are in spec numbers for that APC? Again, any recommendation that does not also include numbers is probably recommending a scam.

How does that 2 cm part inside a protector stop what three miles of sky could not? It doesn't. But the myth continues. More damning numbers. A wire through a magic box will stop that surge? Total nonsense.

Protection was always about where hundreds of thousands of joules dissipate. When absorbed outside, then a surge does not go hunting for earth destructively inside via appliances. In any facility that cannot have damage, protection is always installed where wires enter the building. To make a low impedance (ie 'less than 10 feet') connection to what absorbs that energy. Earth ground.

A surge earthed before entering the building will not hunt for earth destructively via appliances. Then any of those recommendations can interconnect equipment throughout the house. 

Ineffective protection somehow magically makes hundreds of thousands of joules disappear. Effective protection means that current is not inside the builiding. Damage or protection is always about how that current connects to (is absorbed by) earth. Either current is harmlessly earthed before entering the building (about $1 per protected appliances). A 'whole house' protector is used in any facility that cannot have damage. Otherwise that current hunts for earth destructively via appliances even when using expensive ($25 or $200) protectors. 

Properly earthed 'whole house' protector means a homeowner installs any of those above recommendations without worry. But again, protection is always about earthing hundreds of thousands of joules BEFORE that current enters the building.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

How do you find a Zuum media dealer? Interesting product.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

You may be able to buy direct im not sure ... I buy through WAV Electronics , Dallas Tx

A phone call should answer that one ez 

888 861 7351


----------



## white-outreviews (Feb 19, 2014)

I have all of my media housed in a Network Attached Storage unit. I use XBMC to play my media because it has great Windows networking integration. I can map a network drive to my PC and tell XBMC to use that drive, or I can simply add a folder from my NAS with XBMC. I haven't noticed any performance increase or decrease in that, but I am able to get all of my media in 1080p and if encoded for surround sound than 5.1 - gigabit ethernet works really well


----------



## gib48189 (Feb 22, 2014)

You may want to look at a Media Player, as stated above. First step is an Ethernet link(s) to each location as others have already suggested, or really good wifi coverage. 802.11n was the highest thruput, but 802.11ac is the newest standard providing high bandwidth (~600m is the actuall best tested results). 802.11ac will also increase your performance of 802.11n as it operates in the 5GHZ spectrum, I have seen 150-300m thruput on my 802.11n devices.

Anyway, back to Medai Players. KDlinks uses a nice chipset (Realtek) and has HDMI/Optical outputs, will play just about anything you throw at it, will even play native DVD and BlurRay files from your PC. It will find your HTPC, located on your network, and play all of the video and music you have, video and audio quality are excellent. Another brand to look at is Med8er, it has a better interface but provides the same high quality output. I'm sure there are other brands out there, look around as using these devices allow you to centralize your PC/storage and only have to provide networked connectivity to the endpoints. 

There are many options, but best bet, as stated, is to provide network access to each location, your options are then wide open.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I use XBMC/Openelec as my media player software.


----------



## lpg (Mar 30, 2014)

I have a windows based PC platform in a custom case that looks like a piece of stereo equipment. My HTPC acts as my preamp directly connected to krell amps through balanced inputs. I use a Lynx studio two card to handle the audio chores, in it's base configuration it has 5.1 channel support. I have a 32 terabyte server for my movies and music. About 1,000 movies and I lost tract of the music on the server. I agree with protecting your equipment. I have a furman power regulator (cleans up the power in a store and forward format) and an APC UPS to allow for orderly shutdown of equipment. I lost my Velodyme subwoofer, my HTPC power supply, and my DLP wide screen power supply in a bad storm. After that I spent the money on good power filtration and backup. I have been working with my HTPC's since the 1990's.


----------



## curiousabs (Nov 19, 2013)

I use powerdvd ultra for all 3D viewing and media portals built it player for 2d. I find that 2d appears grainy in powerdvd. It is partly my fault as I do not use to "movie" preset that comes with my F8000. I like the crispness that it produces in dynamic. My god!!! 3D looks awesome in dynamic :hissyfit:


----------



## lpg (Mar 30, 2014)

Are you using passive or active goggles? How big is your screen?


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

With the right smart TVs and a tablet with a remote app would be another option. For instance I use Dlna with my samsung tablet and with the Panasonic remote control app I just throw the video out to the tv directly or in the bedroom I will use dlna from my LG Blu ray player either direct or via Skifta dlna app.


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

New Samsung big screen with the Plex app. It couldn't be better

Ruku3 has a Plex app too


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

easytim said:


> New Samsung big screen with the Plex app. It couldn't be better
> 
> Ruku3 has a Plex app too


I tried the plex app last year on a friend's HTPC and his android phone. The concept was fantastic but a little too buggy at the time. Hope it works ou5 better for you on the Samsung.


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

I use Raspberry Pi and XBMC in two different rooms using wireless network adapters and a wireless mouse for remotes accessing the media server (HTPC).

Cant fault it and can stream 1080p flawless with both playing off the server and downloading all at the same time.

Need to invest in a quality modem to do it though, tried a few and the Belkin seemed the best for what I needed. 

All the best, there is so many possibilities out now, its just what is going to best suited to your needs and your budget!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hows it going with your system ??


----------



## bedog8 (Sep 23, 2014)

i did not read the whole thread but one option is to use Jriver and setup zones, Note you will need an HDMI video card for each zone. there are remots and tablet apps that will interface with jriver and alow you to play different thing in each location at the same time... 4 video cards might be a chalange thow need a mobo with lots of PCIe slots . then run the HDMI to that location and patch it into the TV/AVR and away you go...


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

:hsd:HOLY WALL BUSTER BATMAN !!! 

The Opening 60 seconds of "EDGE OF TOMORROW" will push your subs - and the construction of your house - to the absolute limit !!!

BE WARNED - careful with the volume :yikes: - first time my subs have ever bottomed out ......:hsd:


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

RTS100x5 said:


> :hsd:HOLY WALL BUSTER BATMAN !!!
> 
> The Opening 60 seconds of "EDGE OF TOMORROW" will push your subs - and the construction of your house - to the absolute limit !!!
> 
> BE WARNED - careful with the volume :yikes: - first time my subs have ever bottomed out ......:hsd:


Haha I think you put this in the wrong thread but yeah I had my friend over the other day to watch it and as my living room is shaking and the windows were rattling he turned to me and said "Really?" LOL. He's not used to bass. :hsd:


----------

